# "Why is This Car Parked in My Shop?" Turning My One Car Garage Into A Shop



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*Moving the Hand Tools In...Installing A French Cleat System*

So, I spent all summer building a barn, so I can move all the junk out of my garage, so I can buy a real cabinet saw, jointer, band saw, and drill press and have the room to leave them all reasonably set up so I don't have to do the Harlem Shuffle every time I want to use a tool…(whew!) And wouldn't you know it…the wife wants to park her car in the middle of my shop. More about that later…much later! So, I bought my Unisaw and built my out feed table

So now I need to move all my hand tools and stuff into the new shop area. I was thinking of putting up peg board but thats a pain in the ass and I never liked the way you have to put in the metal hooks and they always come out with the tool. I recently watched a video over at The Woodwhisperes' site where he talked about using French cleat systems to hang up all his stuff. So I figured I would give it a try. First I built a shelf and a short section of wall cleat for my table saw accessories
















The shelf is just a piece of 3/4" ply with a Western red Cedar edging around it, and the French cleat on the back and on the wall.








The shelf is really strong and secure and it was so easy to hang it using the French cleat. I then made custom hangers for each item I wanted to hang from the upper section. Mostly just pieces of ply cut at the proper angle with either a dowel in it or a custom made piece of hardwood to support a tool like the machine square. My taper jig is laying on the concrete knee wall, but I will install a few dowels in the underside of the shelf support face to hang it from. 
Here are some shots of the main wall area where most of my hand tools will live
looking from behind my saw…








The main wall


















The wall sections of the cleats go up fast and then it's a little time consuming making all the little hangers for each tool you want to put on the cleat. Here are a few close up shots showing some of my hangers and holders I made..













































As you can see, it's really relatively simple. I found I ran out of room pretty quick, I will be putting up more on another wall. I just wanted to get enough up so I can get all my essential tools where i need them to be. They used to be all inside my basement and I would have to walk back and forth every time I needed something, then schlep them all back when I was done…very time consuming. So far it's like a godsend to need a mallet or a chisel and to be able to just take two steps to get it is so nice! Overall I love the whole French cleat thing. The greatest thing is it's so simple to move things around. I was shuffling things back and forth the whole time I was building it….and I will probably never stop! The shelves work really well and they are easy to make…just some ply screwed together in an "L" and a French cleat screwed to the back. Another great thing is I was able to use up a bunch of small hardwood scraps I had laying around that would probably have just gotten burned in the fire pit!

So after I had been working in the garage for a few days I noticed how low the light level was. Just a screw in bulb fixture in the ceiling and a lamp and one hanging 40 watt shop lite. I was having trouble seeing what I was doing at the table saw. So I went to Home Depot and picked up a two bulb T-8 35 watt fluorescent fixture for $18.00! You can screw it right to the ceiling, it has a tiny little ballast that guarantees it will start down to -10 degrees. A pack of two bulbs was around $4, and I bought a two dollar extension cord to wire a plug onto it..total cost 24.00! 








Eventually I want to put up like at least four or five more and wire them into a sub panel I will be installing …but for now I might buy a couple more and just wire them all into the bulb socket….the T-8 fixtures don't draw allot of juice, very green! So now that my tools are in, the next thing to tackle will be getting rid of my door across two saw horses and build a real bench!


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Moving the Hand Tools In...Installing A French Cleat System*
> 
> So, I spent all summer building a barn, so I can move all the junk out of my garage, so I can buy a real cabinet saw, jointer, band saw, and drill press and have the room to leave them all reasonably set up so I don't have to do the Harlem Shuffle every time I want to use a tool…(whew!) And wouldn't you know it…the wife wants to park her car in the middle of my shop. More about that later…much later! So, I bought my Unisaw and built my out feed table
> 
> ...


Lookin good!


----------



## CorporalWilly (Jan 7, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Moving the Hand Tools In...Installing A French Cleat System*
> 
> So, I spent all summer building a barn, so I can move all the junk out of my garage, so I can buy a real cabinet saw, jointer, band saw, and drill press and have the room to leave them all reasonably set up so I don't have to do the Harlem Shuffle every time I want to use a tool…(whew!) And wouldn't you know it…the wife wants to park her car in the middle of my shop. More about that later…much later! So, I bought my Unisaw and built my out feed table
> 
> ...


There is only one solution here my friend. Take away her car. Knowing that would be suicidal I strongly suggest a compromise. An addition to what you have there as a garage could be done, but if that is not feasible then you will have to do the unthinkable. But that is not going to happen either. Let me ponder this for awhile and if I can come up with anything worthwhile I will drop you a line. But in the meantime. Happy New Yearl and God Bless you and yours. 
Ps. I love what you have done in a minimal space. Great job.


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Moving the Hand Tools In...Installing A French Cleat System*
> 
> So, I spent all summer building a barn, so I can move all the junk out of my garage, so I can buy a real cabinet saw, jointer, band saw, and drill press and have the room to leave them all reasonably set up so I don't have to do the Harlem Shuffle every time I want to use a tool…(whew!) And wouldn't you know it…the wife wants to park her car in the middle of my shop. More about that later…much later! So, I bought my Unisaw and built my out feed table
> 
> ...


Looks good. I still need to make all the hangers for my garage. I can sympathize with the time consuming part of making the holders


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Moving the Hand Tools In...Installing A French Cleat System*
> 
> So, I spent all summer building a barn, so I can move all the junk out of my garage, so I can buy a real cabinet saw, jointer, band saw, and drill press and have the room to leave them all reasonably set up so I don't have to do the Harlem Shuffle every time I want to use a tool…(whew!) And wouldn't you know it…the wife wants to park her car in the middle of my shop. More about that later…much later! So, I bought my Unisaw and built my out feed table
> 
> ...


great use of those cleats ,
make some cabinets or some big furniture quick ,
take up as much room for assembly as you can ,
when asked , say it's for the next anniversary present for her ,
and then take your time , doing it right ,
hopefully she will be so happy ,
she will let you keep the space ?
or build her her own garage ?


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Moving the Hand Tools In...Installing A French Cleat System*
> 
> So, I spent all summer building a barn, so I can move all the junk out of my garage, so I can buy a real cabinet saw, jointer, band saw, and drill press and have the room to leave them all reasonably set up so I don't have to do the Harlem Shuffle every time I want to use a tool…(whew!) And wouldn't you know it…the wife wants to park her car in the middle of my shop. More about that later…much later! So, I bought my Unisaw and built my out feed table
> 
> ...


Looks really great!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Moving the Hand Tools In...Installing A French Cleat System*
> 
> So, I spent all summer building a barn, so I can move all the junk out of my garage, so I can buy a real cabinet saw, jointer, band saw, and drill press and have the room to leave them all reasonably set up so I don't have to do the Harlem Shuffle every time I want to use a tool…(whew!) And wouldn't you know it…the wife wants to park her car in the middle of my shop. More about that later…much later! So, I bought my Unisaw and built my out feed table
> 
> ...


REally nice looking shop!
It is so neat and clean… are you sure you really use it????


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Moving the Hand Tools In...Installing A French Cleat System*
> 
> So, I spent all summer building a barn, so I can move all the junk out of my garage, so I can buy a real cabinet saw, jointer, band saw, and drill press and have the room to leave them all reasonably set up so I don't have to do the Harlem Shuffle every time I want to use a tool…(whew!) And wouldn't you know it…the wife wants to park her car in the middle of my shop. More about that later…much later! So, I bought my Unisaw and built my out feed table
> 
> ...


Great Job Dave, you just have to love French cleats, The best is being able to re-arrange the tools as your collection grows. Bruce


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Moving the Hand Tools In...Installing A French Cleat System*
> 
> So, I spent all summer building a barn, so I can move all the junk out of my garage, so I can buy a real cabinet saw, jointer, band saw, and drill press and have the room to leave them all reasonably set up so I don't have to do the Harlem Shuffle every time I want to use a tool…(whew!) And wouldn't you know it…the wife wants to park her car in the middle of my shop. More about that later…much later! So, I bought my Unisaw and built my out feed table
> 
> ...


Hooray!!
No more peg board!

Good job there David. I like your selection of tools.

-Peter


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Moving the Hand Tools In...Installing A French Cleat System*
> 
> So, I spent all summer building a barn, so I can move all the junk out of my garage, so I can buy a real cabinet saw, jointer, band saw, and drill press and have the room to leave them all reasonably set up so I don't have to do the Harlem Shuffle every time I want to use a tool…(whew!) And wouldn't you know it…the wife wants to park her car in the middle of my shop. More about that later…much later! So, I bought my Unisaw and built my out feed table
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Moving the Hand Tools In...Installing A French Cleat System*
> 
> So, I spent all summer building a barn, so I can move all the junk out of my garage, so I can buy a real cabinet saw, jointer, band saw, and drill press and have the room to leave them all reasonably set up so I don't have to do the Harlem Shuffle every time I want to use a tool…(whew!) And wouldn't you know it…the wife wants to park her car in the middle of my shop. More about that later…much later! So, I bought my Unisaw and built my out feed table
> 
> ...


Next your wife will complain about sawdust on her car. But what should she expect when she parks in your sawdust factory?

Looks like a fantastic setup

-jeremy


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Moving the Hand Tools In...Installing A French Cleat System*
> 
> So, I spent all summer building a barn, so I can move all the junk out of my garage, so I can buy a real cabinet saw, jointer, band saw, and drill press and have the room to leave them all reasonably set up so I don't have to do the Harlem Shuffle every time I want to use a tool…(whew!) And wouldn't you know it…the wife wants to park her car in the middle of my shop. More about that later…much later! So, I bought my Unisaw and built my out feed table
> 
> ...


Always remember the three basic rules for a happy life;
1. Keep your wife happy
2. Keep your sisters happy
3. There are no exceptions to 1 and 2


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*Kreg Top Track Production Stop/Chop Saw Outfeed Table/Fence*

I recently got a great deal on a Kreg precision measuring kit at wood shop liquidation sale. I was considering buying the kit brand new for $140 bucks… I got this one for $25, but it was missing all the hardware. I sent an email to Kreg explaining my situation and asking if they could sell me the replacement parts and they promptly answered back saying they would send me out all the hardware I was missing for free! I can't say enough great things about Kreg and their customer service. A week later I received a package containing all the hardware I was missing and one each of the left and right reading self adhesive tapes. I didn't even ask him for those..you can buy them anywhere…but he included them anyways! Awesome!Thanks to the great customer service rep at Kreg!

So I decided I was going to build a simple out feed table out of 2×4's screwed to the wall studs and 2×4 legs. I topped it with 3/4" shop birch and 1/8" hardboard. I used a light coating of contact adhesive so I can change out the hardboard if it gets all messed up. I kept the chopsaw on the cabinet I made for it, and once in the position I wanted it in I locked all the wheels and shimmed it so it is level. The out feed table legs nearest to the cabinet I turned so the long side is facing the cabinet. I drilled holes and installed 3/8" x 2 1/2" lag bolts and washers to lock the two together. I made the fence from 3/4" melamine for the face and 3/4" birch for the base, pocket screwed together. The fence is 2 1/4" high per the Kreg specs for the stops to work right. Here is the finished fence before I mounted the track to it..








It's screwed to the table top with 1 1/2" pan head screws. The top track is attached to the fence with #8×5/8" pan head screws. It's pretty easy to dial in the tape placement and the curser of the stop..in a couple minutes and a few test cuts I had it dialed in as accurate as my Biesmeyer!




































I also threw together a dust hood for my chop saw. I made it out of scrap hard board, scrap MDF, and scrap 1/2" Baltic birch. 








I used a table top dust collection fixture mounted under the box. I mounted it to the wall on a french cleat that way I can slide it to the left to do angle cuts. It works pretty good at sucking up most of the dust…..allot better than no hood. I also used some pool hose to direct the saws built in dust collection port down into the collector.









My little shop is starting to come together! I will probably put up a piece of solid wood trim on the front of the out feed table. I have allot of storage behind the fence and I will be putting up more french cleat storage and maybe a cabinet as well. It's a bit of a reach over the wide counter top but I am tall so It's not too bad. Next on my list is a real bench to replace the door on two saw horses I have now! Also I want to make a nice drill press table with a movable fence.


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Kreg Top Track Production Stop/Chop Saw Outfeed Table/Fence*
> 
> I recently got a great deal on a Kreg precision measuring kit at wood shop liquidation sale. I was considering buying the kit brand new for $140 bucks… I got this one for $25, but it was missing all the hardware. I sent an email to Kreg explaining my situation and asking if they could sell me the replacement parts and they promptly answered back saying they would send me out all the hardware I was missing for free! I can't say enough great things about Kreg and their customer service. A week later I received a package containing all the hardware I was missing and one each of the left and right reading self adhesive tapes. I didn't even ask him for those..you can buy them anywhere…but he included them anyways! Awesome!Thanks to the great customer service rep at Kreg!
> 
> ...


Looks great! I like the sliding french cleat idea. When I was first looking at the pictures I thought the dust collection hood was going to get in the way during angle cuts. (Then I actually read your notes.)


----------



## woodnewbee (Nov 23, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Kreg Top Track Production Stop/Chop Saw Outfeed Table/Fence*
> 
> I recently got a great deal on a Kreg precision measuring kit at wood shop liquidation sale. I was considering buying the kit brand new for $140 bucks… I got this one for $25, but it was missing all the hardware. I sent an email to Kreg explaining my situation and asking if they could sell me the replacement parts and they promptly answered back saying they would send me out all the hardware I was missing for free! I can't say enough great things about Kreg and their customer service. A week later I received a package containing all the hardware I was missing and one each of the left and right reading self adhesive tapes. I didn't even ask him for those..you can buy them anywhere…but he included them anyways! Awesome!Thanks to the great customer service rep at Kreg!
> 
> ...


Great detail on how you put it all together. I am getting my equip and building together so all the ideas i can get are appreciated. Will definately keep this one in mind.


----------



## BradHess (Feb 25, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Kreg Top Track Production Stop/Chop Saw Outfeed Table/Fence*
> 
> I recently got a great deal on a Kreg precision measuring kit at wood shop liquidation sale. I was considering buying the kit brand new for $140 bucks… I got this one for $25, but it was missing all the hardware. I sent an email to Kreg explaining my situation and asking if they could sell me the replacement parts and they promptly answered back saying they would send me out all the hardware I was missing for free! I can't say enough great things about Kreg and their customer service. A week later I received a package containing all the hardware I was missing and one each of the left and right reading self adhesive tapes. I didn't even ask him for those..you can buy them anywhere…but he included them anyways! Awesome!Thanks to the great customer service rep at Kreg!
> 
> ...


Love the setup and might have to do something similar. I second the Kreg support. I have one of their miter gauges that I dropped and broke the cursor. I emailed them and they immediately sent one out without charging me a dime.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Kreg Top Track Production Stop/Chop Saw Outfeed Table/Fence*
> 
> I recently got a great deal on a Kreg precision measuring kit at wood shop liquidation sale. I was considering buying the kit brand new for $140 bucks… I got this one for $25, but it was missing all the hardware. I sent an email to Kreg explaining my situation and asking if they could sell me the replacement parts and they promptly answered back saying they would send me out all the hardware I was missing for free! I can't say enough great things about Kreg and their customer service. A week later I received a package containing all the hardware I was missing and one each of the left and right reading self adhesive tapes. I didn't even ask him for those..you can buy them anywhere…but he included them anyways! Awesome!Thanks to the great customer service rep at Kreg!
> 
> ...


Looks good. Great mind must think alike! I have the same brand saw and stop system. I did something similer to yours if you care to look in my projects. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Kreg Top Track Production Stop/Chop Saw Outfeed Table/Fence*
> 
> I recently got a great deal on a Kreg precision measuring kit at wood shop liquidation sale. I was considering buying the kit brand new for $140 bucks… I got this one for $25, but it was missing all the hardware. I sent an email to Kreg explaining my situation and asking if they could sell me the replacement parts and they promptly answered back saying they would send me out all the hardware I was missing for free! I can't say enough great things about Kreg and their customer service. A week later I received a package containing all the hardware I was missing and one each of the left and right reading self adhesive tapes. I didn't even ask him for those..you can buy them anywhere…but he included them anyways! Awesome!Thanks to the great customer service rep at Kreg!
> 
> ...


Looks great! So nice and clean too. I always try to keep my stuff inside some sort of enclosure so that it is easier to keep clean. I was thinking some kind of box/cabinet/over-shelf storage thingy behind the fence would keep the fine dust easier to manage. Of course then you have to remember what is in there.

Steve


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Kreg Top Track Production Stop/Chop Saw Outfeed Table/Fence*
> 
> I recently got a great deal on a Kreg precision measuring kit at wood shop liquidation sale. I was considering buying the kit brand new for $140 bucks… I got this one for $25, but it was missing all the hardware. I sent an email to Kreg explaining my situation and asking if they could sell me the replacement parts and they promptly answered back saying they would send me out all the hardware I was missing for free! I can't say enough great things about Kreg and their customer service. A week later I received a package containing all the hardware I was missing and one each of the left and right reading self adhesive tapes. I didn't even ask him for those..you can buy them anywhere…but he included them anyways! Awesome!Thanks to the great customer service rep at Kreg!
> 
> ...


Looks good to me, I too am making my one car garage into my shop. Space is definitly at a premium. But cant wait it will be bigger than anything I have ever had.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Kreg Top Track Production Stop/Chop Saw Outfeed Table/Fence*
> 
> I recently got a great deal on a Kreg precision measuring kit at wood shop liquidation sale. I was considering buying the kit brand new for $140 bucks… I got this one for $25, but it was missing all the hardware. I sent an email to Kreg explaining my situation and asking if they could sell me the replacement parts and they promptly answered back saying they would send me out all the hardware I was missing for free! I can't say enough great things about Kreg and their customer service. A week later I received a package containing all the hardware I was missing and one each of the left and right reading self adhesive tapes. I didn't even ask him for those..you can buy them anywhere…but he included them anyways! Awesome!Thanks to the great customer service rep at Kreg!
> 
> ...


Brad- Nice job on the miter saw station. I need to do something similar for support and dust collection for mine. Stop system would be nice to have for repeatable length cuts.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Kreg Top Track Production Stop/Chop Saw Outfeed Table/Fence*
> 
> I recently got a great deal on a Kreg precision measuring kit at wood shop liquidation sale. I was considering buying the kit brand new for $140 bucks… I got this one for $25, but it was missing all the hardware. I sent an email to Kreg explaining my situation and asking if they could sell me the replacement parts and they promptly answered back saying they would send me out all the hardware I was missing for free! I can't say enough great things about Kreg and their customer service. A week later I received a package containing all the hardware I was missing and one each of the left and right reading self adhesive tapes. I didn't even ask him for those..you can buy them anywhere…but he included them anyways! Awesome!Thanks to the great customer service rep at Kreg!
> 
> ...


great set up


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*New FWW laminated Plywood Work bench*

OK..So I am slowly but surely tweaking my garage into a shop..a little at a time. Before I launched into any real projects I wanted a proper work bench…the hollow core door across two plastic saw horses just wasn't cutting it. I wanted something that was heavy duty, with thick legs like a traditional wood working bench, with mortise and tenon joinery..but I didn't want to go through the whole learning curve..I just wanted a bench. I remembered seeing an article in FWW that was a plan for a bench exactly like that, made of layers of plywood laminated together. You use jigs and blocks to create the joinery. The top was a layer of 3/4 ply with a layer of 3/4 MDF on top and a hardwood edge to finish it off. So I bought two sheets of my favorite shop fixture materiel…3/4" birch ply at HD..50 bucks a sheet. Stripped that all up into 3 9/16" strips, then cut all my parts to length. I used a jig described in the instructions to make the tenons on the stretchers and a couple blocks with packing tape to make the mortises.

*Here is a shot of the finished legs..I trimmed them with two passes per side on the table saw down to 3 1/2"*









*Then with everything glued up, and sized and sanded I started assembling things..*









*Heres the base with the sides all glued up, clamped together and squared up..*

















*The MDF was screwed to the plywood from underneath and then the top was pocket screwed through the upper stretchers..*

















*Then I just put on some HD 3/4" solid maple trim..I actually found a piece in the bin that was curly..I put that on the front..mitered all the corners and shot it on with brads, then screwed it on into both the ply and MDF…The finished product!*

























I am very happy with the result. The bench is rock solid, and the top is nice and flat. I am going to install a nice vice on the left end, and drill some holes for some round bench dogs.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *New FWW laminated Plywood Work bench*
> 
> OK..So I am slowly but surely tweaking my garage into a shop..a little at a time. Before I launched into any real projects I wanted a proper work bench…the hollow core door across two plastic saw horses just wasn't cutting it. I wanted something that was heavy duty, with thick legs like a traditional wood working bench, with mortise and tenon joinery..but I didn't want to go through the whole learning curve..I just wanted a bench. I remembered seeing an article in FWW that was a plan for a bench exactly like that, made of layers of plywood laminated together. You use jigs and blocks to create the joinery. The top was a layer of 3/4 ply with a layer of 3/4 MDF on top and a hardwood edge to finish it off. So I bought two sheets of my favorite shop fixture materiel…3/4" birch ply at HD..50 bucks a sheet. Stripped that all up into 3 9/16" strips, then cut all my parts to length. I used a jig described in the instructions to make the tenons on the stretchers and a couple blocks with packing tape to make the mortises.
> 
> ...


looks great! very sturdy. I bet you can't wait to use it now


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *New FWW laminated Plywood Work bench*
> 
> OK..So I am slowly but surely tweaking my garage into a shop..a little at a time. Before I launched into any real projects I wanted a proper work bench…the hollow core door across two plastic saw horses just wasn't cutting it. I wanted something that was heavy duty, with thick legs like a traditional wood working bench, with mortise and tenon joinery..but I didn't want to go through the whole learning curve..I just wanted a bench. I remembered seeing an article in FWW that was a plan for a bench exactly like that, made of layers of plywood laminated together. You use jigs and blocks to create the joinery. The top was a layer of 3/4 ply with a layer of 3/4 MDF on top and a hardwood edge to finish it off. So I bought two sheets of my favorite shop fixture materiel…3/4" birch ply at HD..50 bucks a sheet. Stripped that all up into 3 9/16" strips, then cut all my parts to length. I used a jig described in the instructions to make the tenons on the stretchers and a couple blocks with packing tape to make the mortises.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great bench it should hold up very well, great job


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *New FWW laminated Plywood Work bench*
> 
> OK..So I am slowly but surely tweaking my garage into a shop..a little at a time. Before I launched into any real projects I wanted a proper work bench…the hollow core door across two plastic saw horses just wasn't cutting it. I wanted something that was heavy duty, with thick legs like a traditional wood working bench, with mortise and tenon joinery..but I didn't want to go through the whole learning curve..I just wanted a bench. I remembered seeing an article in FWW that was a plan for a bench exactly like that, made of layers of plywood laminated together. You use jigs and blocks to create the joinery. The top was a layer of 3/4 ply with a layer of 3/4 MDF on top and a hardwood edge to finish it off. So I bought two sheets of my favorite shop fixture materiel…3/4" birch ply at HD..50 bucks a sheet. Stripped that all up into 3 9/16" strips, then cut all my parts to length. I used a jig described in the instructions to make the tenons on the stretchers and a couple blocks with packing tape to make the mortises.
> 
> ...


nice bench there. I have long been considering using mdf for the surface of the one i am going to build for myself. I have an old external solid core door that I have all ready cut down. MDF on top of that and maple edging just like yours is what I been thinking about. Though i probably will not fasten the MDF down. Let it float so it can be replaced. In 2007 I built a large bench out of a full sheet of 1/2 mdf on a 2×4 frame to build the side walls of my tear drop trailer. has really stood up well even the sides that are out about 4 inches from the frame. really handy to clamp things to. Also i have screwed many things to it ( on purpose ) to keep them from moving about or some jig thingies. I figure a more traditional bench and a shelf at the bottom to store my Newton Clamps ( iron tractor weights ) will be pretty solid.

Randy


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *New FWW laminated Plywood Work bench*
> 
> OK..So I am slowly but surely tweaking my garage into a shop..a little at a time. Before I launched into any real projects I wanted a proper work bench…the hollow core door across two plastic saw horses just wasn't cutting it. I wanted something that was heavy duty, with thick legs like a traditional wood working bench, with mortise and tenon joinery..but I didn't want to go through the whole learning curve..I just wanted a bench. I remembered seeing an article in FWW that was a plan for a bench exactly like that, made of layers of plywood laminated together. You use jigs and blocks to create the joinery. The top was a layer of 3/4 ply with a layer of 3/4 MDF on top and a hardwood edge to finish it off. So I bought two sheets of my favorite shop fixture materiel…3/4" birch ply at HD..50 bucks a sheet. Stripped that all up into 3 9/16" strips, then cut all my parts to length. I used a jig described in the instructions to make the tenons on the stretchers and a couple blocks with packing tape to make the mortises.
> 
> ...


Brad;

Nice been, should hold up well. Do you recall which issue of FWW the plan was in. Really like this idea. Do you plan to put a finish on it?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *New FWW laminated Plywood Work bench*
> 
> OK..So I am slowly but surely tweaking my garage into a shop..a little at a time. Before I launched into any real projects I wanted a proper work bench…the hollow core door across two plastic saw horses just wasn't cutting it. I wanted something that was heavy duty, with thick legs like a traditional wood working bench, with mortise and tenon joinery..but I didn't want to go through the whole learning curve..I just wanted a bench. I remembered seeing an article in FWW that was a plan for a bench exactly like that, made of layers of plywood laminated together. You use jigs and blocks to create the joinery. The top was a layer of 3/4 ply with a layer of 3/4 MDF on top and a hardwood edge to finish it off. So I bought two sheets of my favorite shop fixture materiel…3/4" birch ply at HD..50 bucks a sheet. Stripped that all up into 3 9/16" strips, then cut all my parts to length. I used a jig described in the instructions to make the tenons on the stretchers and a couple blocks with packing tape to make the mortises.
> 
> ...


Great looking bench Dave should give you years of service. I love practical fixtures in the shop. Enjoy


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *New FWW laminated Plywood Work bench*
> 
> OK..So I am slowly but surely tweaking my garage into a shop..a little at a time. Before I launched into any real projects I wanted a proper work bench…the hollow core door across two plastic saw horses just wasn't cutting it. I wanted something that was heavy duty, with thick legs like a traditional wood working bench, with mortise and tenon joinery..but I didn't want to go through the whole learning curve..I just wanted a bench. I remembered seeing an article in FWW that was a plan for a bench exactly like that, made of layers of plywood laminated together. You use jigs and blocks to create the joinery. The top was a layer of 3/4 ply with a layer of 3/4 MDF on top and a hardwood edge to finish it off. So I bought two sheets of my favorite shop fixture materiel…3/4" birch ply at HD..50 bucks a sheet. Stripped that all up into 3 9/16" strips, then cut all my parts to length. I used a jig described in the instructions to make the tenons on the stretchers and a couple blocks with packing tape to make the mortises.
> 
> ...


Nice looking little bench. I could use a couple of those.
Dang, 50 bucks a sheet.

Thanks for the post,
Steve


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *New FWW laminated Plywood Work bench*
> 
> OK..So I am slowly but surely tweaking my garage into a shop..a little at a time. Before I launched into any real projects I wanted a proper work bench…the hollow core door across two plastic saw horses just wasn't cutting it. I wanted something that was heavy duty, with thick legs like a traditional wood working bench, with mortise and tenon joinery..but I didn't want to go through the whole learning curve..I just wanted a bench. I remembered seeing an article in FWW that was a plan for a bench exactly like that, made of layers of plywood laminated together. You use jigs and blocks to create the joinery. The top was a layer of 3/4 ply with a layer of 3/4 MDF on top and a hardwood edge to finish it off. So I bought two sheets of my favorite shop fixture materiel…3/4" birch ply at HD..50 bucks a sheet. Stripped that all up into 3 9/16" strips, then cut all my parts to length. I used a jig described in the instructions to make the tenons on the stretchers and a couple blocks with packing tape to make the mortises.
> 
> ...


woah! nice bench. that thing looks like it weighs a Ton. how large is the top?


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *New FWW laminated Plywood Work bench*
> 
> OK..So I am slowly but surely tweaking my garage into a shop..a little at a time. Before I launched into any real projects I wanted a proper work bench…the hollow core door across two plastic saw horses just wasn't cutting it. I wanted something that was heavy duty, with thick legs like a traditional wood working bench, with mortise and tenon joinery..but I didn't want to go through the whole learning curve..I just wanted a bench. I remembered seeing an article in FWW that was a plan for a bench exactly like that, made of layers of plywood laminated together. You use jigs and blocks to create the joinery. The top was a layer of 3/4 ply with a layer of 3/4 MDF on top and a hardwood edge to finish it off. So I bought two sheets of my favorite shop fixture materiel…3/4" birch ply at HD..50 bucks a sheet. Stripped that all up into 3 9/16" strips, then cut all my parts to length. I used a jig described in the instructions to make the tenons on the stretchers and a couple blocks with packing tape to make the mortises.
> 
> ...


I've built this very same bench from FWW and I have to say I've been supper pleased with it. it,s rock solid you can view my finished bench in my shop section


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *New FWW laminated Plywood Work bench*
> 
> OK..So I am slowly but surely tweaking my garage into a shop..a little at a time. Before I launched into any real projects I wanted a proper work bench…the hollow core door across two plastic saw horses just wasn't cutting it. I wanted something that was heavy duty, with thick legs like a traditional wood working bench, with mortise and tenon joinery..but I didn't want to go through the whole learning curve..I just wanted a bench. I remembered seeing an article in FWW that was a plan for a bench exactly like that, made of layers of plywood laminated together. You use jigs and blocks to create the joinery. The top was a layer of 3/4 ply with a layer of 3/4 MDF on top and a hardwood edge to finish it off. So I bought two sheets of my favorite shop fixture materiel…3/4" birch ply at HD..50 bucks a sheet. Stripped that all up into 3 9/16" strips, then cut all my parts to length. I used a jig described in the instructions to make the tenons on the stretchers and a couple blocks with packing tape to make the mortises.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice comments. I really like the way this came out and it was pretty straight forward to make…and it's a heck of a lot sturdier than the hollow core door across two Home Depot plastic saw horses.

Purp…the top is 72 long and 33 wide hangs over about 4 1/2" on either side so it will be easy to clamp stuff to it.


----------



## mcoyfrog (Jul 23, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *New FWW laminated Plywood Work bench*
> 
> OK..So I am slowly but surely tweaking my garage into a shop..a little at a time. Before I launched into any real projects I wanted a proper work bench…the hollow core door across two plastic saw horses just wasn't cutting it. I wanted something that was heavy duty, with thick legs like a traditional wood working bench, with mortise and tenon joinery..but I didn't want to go through the whole learning curve..I just wanted a bench. I remembered seeing an article in FWW that was a plan for a bench exactly like that, made of layers of plywood laminated together. You use jigs and blocks to create the joinery. The top was a layer of 3/4 ply with a layer of 3/4 MDF on top and a hardwood edge to finish it off. So I bought two sheets of my favorite shop fixture materiel…3/4" birch ply at HD..50 bucks a sheet. Stripped that all up into 3 9/16" strips, then cut all my parts to length. I used a jig described in the instructions to make the tenons on the stretchers and a couple blocks with packing tape to make the mortises.
> 
> ...


Great blog, this should last you a long time


----------



## BullHammer (Jun 15, 2015)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *New FWW laminated Plywood Work bench*
> 
> OK..So I am slowly but surely tweaking my garage into a shop..a little at a time. Before I launched into any real projects I wanted a proper work bench…the hollow core door across two plastic saw horses just wasn't cutting it. I wanted something that was heavy duty, with thick legs like a traditional wood working bench, with mortise and tenon joinery..but I didn't want to go through the whole learning curve..I just wanted a bench. I remembered seeing an article in FWW that was a plan for a bench exactly like that, made of layers of plywood laminated together. You use jigs and blocks to create the joinery. The top was a layer of 3/4 ply with a layer of 3/4 MDF on top and a hardwood edge to finish it off. So I bought two sheets of my favorite shop fixture materiel…3/4" birch ply at HD..50 bucks a sheet. Stripped that all up into 3 9/16" strips, then cut all my parts to length. I used a jig described in the instructions to make the tenons on the stretchers and a couple blocks with packing tape to make the mortises.
> 
> ...


So how has this held up? Is it really rock solid? Does it hold up to hand planing…etc? What are your thoughts after using it for some time?

-Tony


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*Wheeled stand for my new planer*

My new Steel City Helical head Planer is on the way…unfortunately, I waited too long to place the order and it wont be here till Monday. But, that leaves me plenty of time to build a stand for it. I was going to put it on the furniture dolly my borrowed planer lived on, but I would rather have it bolted to a wheeled stand I can just move into position and plug it in to power and dust collection. I considered buying one…ya, for about ten seconds! I designed this stand based on the outfeed table I built…all plywood, topped with hardboard. I am hoping I have enough scrap so I don't have to purchase anything. here are my Sketchup designs for it..



















I left the bracing under the top..I had considered leaving it out…but this planer is pretty heavy..the shipping weight is 90Lbs! I changed the bottom to a shelf/flat bottom rather than blocks..it's sturdier, and will resist racking, and it's alot easier to mount the wheels.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Wheeled stand for my new planer*
> 
> My new Steel City Helical head Planer is on the way…unfortunately, I waited too long to place the order and it wont be here till Monday. But, that leaves me plenty of time to build a stand for it. I was going to put it on the furniture dolly my borrowed planer lived on, but I would rather have it bolted to a wheeled stand I can just move into position and plug it in to power and dust collection. I considered buying one…ya, for about ten seconds! I designed this stand based on the outfeed table I built…all plywood, topped with hardboard. I am hoping I have enough scrap so I don't have to purchase anything. here are my Sketchup designs for it..
> 
> ...


Lucky you - steel city planer with a helical cutter enjoy


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Wheeled stand for my new planer*
> 
> My new Steel City Helical head Planer is on the way…unfortunately, I waited too long to place the order and it wont be here till Monday. But, that leaves me plenty of time to build a stand for it. I was going to put it on the furniture dolly my borrowed planer lived on, but I would rather have it bolted to a wheeled stand I can just move into position and plug it in to power and dust collection. I considered buying one…ya, for about ten seconds! I designed this stand based on the outfeed table I built…all plywood, topped with hardboard. I am hoping I have enough scrap so I don't have to purchase anything. here are my Sketchup designs for it..
> 
> ...


nice stand
should do the job 
better than a dolly

enjoy the helical head
wish i had one


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Wheeled stand for my new planer*
> 
> My new Steel City Helical head Planer is on the way…unfortunately, I waited too long to place the order and it wont be here till Monday. But, that leaves me plenty of time to build a stand for it. I was going to put it on the furniture dolly my borrowed planer lived on, but I would rather have it bolted to a wheeled stand I can just move into position and plug it in to power and dust collection. I considered buying one…ya, for about ten seconds! I designed this stand based on the outfeed table I built…all plywood, topped with hardboard. I am hoping I have enough scrap so I don't have to purchase anything. here are my Sketchup designs for it..
> 
> ...


Nice stand, that will do the job.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *Wheeled stand for my new planer*
> 
> My new Steel City Helical head Planer is on the way…unfortunately, I waited too long to place the order and it wont be here till Monday. But, that leaves me plenty of time to build a stand for it. I was going to put it on the furniture dolly my borrowed planer lived on, but I would rather have it bolted to a wheeled stand I can just move into position and plug it in to power and dust collection. I considered buying one…ya, for about ten seconds! I designed this stand based on the outfeed table I built…all plywood, topped with hardboard. I am hoping I have enough scrap so I don't have to purchase anything. here are my Sketchup designs for it..
> 
> ...


Nice design. I would say that you probably don't need the bracing. I have my Delta planer (~100 lbs) on a small cart with a 1/2 top on it… the top is just a little larger than the planer base so the weight is close to the edge/uprights and there is no sagging.


----------

